# Peach Paper



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 27, 2021)

So I did a search and couldn't find any threads, but where do y'all get your peach paper from?


----------



## Millberry (Jan 27, 2021)

well.......of course Amazon has it


----------



## jcoleman66 (Jan 27, 2021)

Amazon has made in USA at a good price..


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 27, 2021)

Millberry said:


> well.......of course Amazon has it


I know, but I avoid Amazon every opportunity that I can. Plus, I'm wanting recommendations for paper that people have used along with preferred width.

In the past when I wrapped, it was always foil. Wanting to try some paper next time...


----------



## jcoleman66 (Jan 27, 2021)

not Amazon https://www.webstaurantstore.com/24-x-700-40-peach-treated-butcher-paper-roll/43324PEA.html


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 27, 2021)

Ive seen it a Lowes in the grilling section also.


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 27, 2021)

Not much help because I used Amazon as my source because I was in a hurry to get it. Need some for a cook I was doing in 2 days and Amazon Prime delivered. No local sources that I found. So far this paper has been good.

AmazonSmile: Pink Kraft Butcher Paper Roll - Long 24 Inch x 175 Feet (2100 Inch) - Food Grade Peach Wrapping Paper for Smoking Meat of All Varieties – Unbleached, Unwaxed and Uncoated – Made in USA: Industrial & Scientific 

WebstaurantStore has much longer rolls, up to 700 ft., if you want. Their price per foot, with shipping, is less than the Amazon price. I will probably consider them as soon as I go through another 150 ft., which may be 2023.
WebstaurantStore: Restaurant Supplies & Foodservice Equipment


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 27, 2021)

^^^^^this^^^^ very seldom wrap.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 27, 2021)

SmokinGame said:


> ...WebstaurantStore has much longer rolls, up to 700 ft., if you want. Their price per foot, with shipping, is less than the Amazon price. I will probably consider them as soon as I go through another 150 ft., which may be 2023.
> WebstaurantStore: Restaurant Supplies & Foodservice Equipment



I just looked into this option and the shipping to South Carolina was about the same price as a roll of paper, about $19. Ouch.

Going to look at Lowe's.

Thanks


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 27, 2021)

Academy sells it as well


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 27, 2021)

So for others who look for alternatives to Amazon, I've found the exact same paper from the exact same supplier (Bryco) that they sell. Even though I try to avoid them as well, Walmart has it and a little cheaper with free shipping. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pink-Kra...49_2696828_1478303_5087597&wpa_bucket=__bkt__


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Jan 27, 2021)

You can get the Traeger brand paper at Academy. Pricey but it is there.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 27, 2021)

It's in stock at a couple of the area Walmarts here. I have not checked the price as I bought mine at Lowe's


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 27, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> So I did a search and couldn't find any threads, but where do y'all get your peach paper from?


I bought mine from Lowe’s.


----------

